# Birth of SM Book Section



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WE'VE GOT OURSELVES A BOOK CLUB FORUM :chili::chili: I asked Jung if we could create a thread for our love of books and voila, he did it right away. He's moved Mary's and my former threads on book recommendations. So now we don't have to go fishing through search to update our reading recommendations. And if we want to start a Virtual Book Club we can do so here too Thanks Yung!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

*Woohoo!!! Thank you, Yung and Sue!!*

This is sooooo exciting. :chili::chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love hid idea! Thank you for suggesting it, Sue, and thank you for setting it up, Yung.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh! I love this idea! I just got a Kindle and am loving it! Can't wait to share! I just read (older book) *"The House of God"* by Samuel Shem. A very accurate accounting of the intern year. Sometimes sad, sometimes hilarious and oh so truthful! My next is something called "*Better: A Surgeon's Notes on Performance*" by Atul Gawande. (I know, too many hospital books!) I have been meaning to read “Better” for some time as I am very interested in hospital quality improvement. I promise my next read will be something more entertaining and on a subject not related to my work! So, somebody give me a recommend!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Woohoo!! This is awesome! 
I'm now reading Winterdance and loving it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

HIP HIP HOORAY!!! Love it! Let the readings begin~!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love love the idea !!! happy reading !!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonderful! Thank you so much!:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great work---can't wait to have my eye surgery so I can read again! But then who will help me remember what was on the previous page? Oh Weh! I used to read so much that my mom thought I was "lazy." :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cool, great idea!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:Fabulouse!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for thinking of it. Whoo hoo!! :aktion033:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili::chili: so great :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the idea. I have actually read some of the books you girls have recommended. I love to read, but have been disappointed in many of my recent reads. I look forward to hearing more about books that you really loved.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

ooh so excited about this! i'm so busy that i'm hardly on here, but now i def need to check in more often. this site just gets better and better!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a great idea :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that so many members are excited about this. I think that for Mary and I it's really been something we've been into and so glad so many have started reading more again and I love hearing the great feedback. Now it will be a case of getting our noses out of our books (or e-readers) long enough to post. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for setting this up. Looking forward to hearing about great books to read.
I did read "Half Broke Horses" and it is good, but not as good as "The Glass Castle". You can see why things went the way they did in The Glass Castle" though.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Not only am I reading more because of SM but I found my way back to the library. Yikes, I might never have time to read SM anymore. I can sit at home, order books and movies online, and stop in at the library and pick stuff up ready and waiting for me. Too bad the library doesn't have a little cafe with delivery service ... :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great idea!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always been a big reader, but when I broke my wrist it took so long to heal and has never quite been the same so holding books had become a chore, especially since I loved sitting and reading for hours at a time. With the Kindle I am back in business! (well, except when my grandson is here and wants to read it..lol)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I've always been a big reader, but when I broke my wrist it took so long to heal and has never quite been the same so holding books had become a chore, especially since I loved sitting and reading for hours at a time. With the Kindle I am back in business! (well, except when my grandson is here and wants to read it..lol)


Brit - I know what you mean. I'm an in bed reader and the big hardcovers with 700+ pages would kill me AND I'd be trying to hold it at the right height for my progressive lenses. What a pain...literally. Last night I was reading on my DHs Kindle and he came in and was staring at me. :angry: I suddenly realized he wanted it back. :blush: Man, I hope I can hold out until the 20th.:w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just love this!!!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - I know what you mean. I'm an in bed reader and the big hardcovers with 700+ pages would kill me AND I'd be trying to hold it at the right height for my progressive lenses. What a pain...literally. Last night I was reading on my DHs Kindle and he came in and was staring at me. :angry: I suddenly realized he wanted it back. :blush: Man, I hope I can hold out until the 20th.:w00t:


Sue, did your husband finish _Winterdance_? If so, how did he like it? Maybe you should give him another book to read while you continue to hi-jack his Kindle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - Jim finished Winterdance and liked it a lot. I can't wait to read it after I finish my book. Unfortunately right after he finished it, he uploaded another book on his Kindle. :angry: It's not that bad. I can finish Hornet's Nest on my iPod Touch or iPod Phone that I just got today. :chili::chili: I was still using a Krazr phone :new_shocked:...and before that a Startac.:new_shocked::new_shocked: I don't exactly move to new technology with the speed of light.:brownbag: I like them to get the kinks out first. :smrofl::smrofl: I'm figuring on an iPad 10. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - Jim finished Winterdance and liked it a lot. I can't wait to read it after I finish my book. Unfortunately right after he finished it, he uploaded another book on his Kindle. :angry: It's not that bad. I can finish Hornet's Nest on my iPod Touch or iPod Phone that I just got today. :chili::chili: I was still using a Krazr phone :new_shocked:...and before that a Startac.:new_shocked::new_shocked: I don't exactly move to new technology with the speed of light.:brownbag: I like them to get the kinks out first. :smrofl::smrofl: I'm figuring on an iPad 10. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


ROTFL! Hey, I loved my Startac and used it a long time, but you have me beat, Sue. :HistericalSmiley: I just gave up my Krazr a few years ago. It wasn't my fav.


----------

